# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >   ok readers and lovers of books..I need input..I am completely rebuilding, retooling, and going a little upscale with my websites and part of that process is getting new cover pages/logos etc...this i

## MIke R

ok readers and lovers of books..I need input..I am completely rebuilding, retooling, and going a little upscale with my websites and part of that process is getting new cover pages/logos etc...this is what I've come up with so far....what do you think???...too whimsical...too modern??

----------


## phil62

I am not getting the upscale feeling. A word that pops into my head immediately is FISHMONGER-a seller of fish. As for BOOKMONGER the meaning is right, the word I feel is not. IMHO Amy

----------


## MIke R

I agree but I cant change the name..its been the name for 15 years..we inherited it 10 years ago..and the experts tell me not to change a name of a business which is doing well....so I'm just tweaking the graphics...

----------


## MIke R

when I say im going upscale I really mean more in terms of web graphics....our website is prehistoric in its look...so we are upscaling the look...not the business

----------


## JEK

You might this graphic to make it look more modern . .

----------


## MIke R

OMG....this is exactly what I thought to myself you would say!!!...

thats scarey

----------


## phil62

Got it. What I see here gives me a Disney sort of TINKERBELL feeling-like a guy in orange feathers might be stopping by any second and be comfortable and at home there.

----------


## MIke R

hmmm...yeah..well its  a process...my favorite logo was this one I did for one of the shops in Colorado..it was a total chick shop...books..lotions..potions etc...I thought we nailed it on the logo

 





I'm not feelin it with this one yet though

----------


## phil62

This is super!  INDULGENCES is just perefct and the right word to describe my reading treasured times. A

----------


## andynap

You are next to a lake aren't you. I think that would look nice in the background or even a snow-capped  mountain.

----------


## MIke R

yes we are next to a lake.....but this is for website only

----------


## andynap

So?

----------


## MIke R

so I dont know how I would do that but then again its not for me to fgiure out...its the web gurus job

----------


## bto

Love the Indulgences theme....the Bookmonger kind of gives me a Harry Potter feel.....sorry, not feeling it either : )  Keep working.

----------


## amyb

I agree with that "Harry Potter feeling". I felt a bit of that too.

----------


## Eddie

It looks like a logo that a religious bookstore would use. Keep trying...

----------


## amyb

That too. How are you doing Eddie? getting around any better yet?

----------


## JEK

This seems more like it . .

----------


## Eddie

My first thought was that it was some sort of subliminal religious logo, but I see the Harry Potter thing, too.

Amy- I'm mobile now. The surgery is a week from tomorrow.

----------


## GramChop

jek's got a good idea going....incorporate some sort of water theme into the graphic and eliminate the stars and twinkles.

----------


## amyb

To quote Rosanne Rosannadanna-NEVERMIND! But I have been thinking about you.

----------


## amyb

Mike, how about more photo shop skills and the old man of the mountain (he should rest in peace, I heard he took a fall) reading a book?  keep the New Hampshire thing going.......

----------


## MIke R

oh my God John that is very funny......we re still working on it .....we 'll see where we go from here

----------


## bto

but aren't ya glad you asked??? LOL

----------


## MIke R

yes as a matter of fact I am...I value many opinions in here ....

----------


## Eddie

Mike- Who are you targeting the website at? If it's local book lovers, I'd do something showing the racks of books. If it's the tourist trade, I'd definitely use a photo incorporating the surrounding area. You want to convey that a trip to your store is more than a trip to a "regular" bookstore. It's a trip to a beautiful location, where more than book browsing can be accomplished.

----------


## andynap

Like I said.   :cool:

----------


## MIke R

eddie..this will only be one page of about 5 pages about the shop...everything you described will be in there on other pages...we are just playing with the entrance page logo

----------


## NYCFred

http://www.shopwatervillevalley.com/bookmonger.html

this the current site?

----------


## MIke R

yeah its the old site about to be taken offline..the replacement is going to be significantly better, slicker, and will be  a full fledged merchant site instead of a read only site

----------


## amyb

Well we wish you well as you upgrade your BOOKMONGER site. Amy

----------


## JEK

I think this would bring the readers in by the score . . .

----------


## MIke R

LMAO....I dont think so mon ami.....but nice thought...Im gonna need one of those babies this summer to pay for all these upcoming St Barts trip....I just had another one put on the agenda for a 40th next June

----------


## MIke R

> Well we wish you well as you upgrade your BOOKMONGER site. Amy




its actually  a triple upgrade..all three shops...Ill roll it out here s soon as it is up....which should be any day now

----------


## andynap

Lake or mountains?

----------


## MIke R

both

----------


## andynap

See how easy that was.  :crazy:

----------


## Skeeter

I agree with Eddie. If I saw that logo, I would assume it sold only religous books (it almost looks like a Christmas scene, with crosses and snowflakes).

Not that there is anything wrong with those sorts of shops, but I don't think it reflects your business.

----------


## MIke R

alrighty....here is the new site, not nearly finished yet, but getting close

http://www.dreamsandvisionsnh.com/DR...S/Welcome.html

----------


## GramChop

very nice, mike!  and how cute is your little model reading her book?!!!

----------


## NYCFred

<<<Since Waterville Valley is a ski resort in northern New England, we do carry a large assortment of winter sports related items, as well as plenty of moose and bear merchandise.>>>

Gee, Miker, what do you stock for the mooses and bears?

----------


## GramChop

> <<<Since Waterville Valley is a ski resort in northern New England, we do carry a large assortment of winter sports related items, as well as plenty of moose and bear merchandise.>>>
> 
> Gee, Miker, what do you stock for the mooses and bears?



duh...muffins!
 
one of my granddaughter's favorite books!

----------


## amyb

Gram-you got 2 posts with the same number just now.

----------


## GramChop

oh...wow...2020!  cool!  i think all previous posts adopt the current number.

----------


## amyb

So they are linked to the pick up and repeat   of the avatar. That makes sense.

----------


## GramChop

it would appear so, mrs. 572!!

----------

